# Paul's ink & mucilage



## bucky902 (Mar 3, 2013)

This is my first Paul's ink & mucilage what can you tell me about this one?
  still has a little ink in it so not to clear


----------



## bucky902 (Mar 3, 2013)

other side


----------



## saratogadriver (Mar 4, 2013)

Well, it's an ink not a mucilege.    There is one with a label on page 104 of Faulkner 2nd ed.    Per the Faulkners, Paul's Safety Bottle and Ink Company was out of Jersey City, NJ.  It looks like they were not long lived, even though there are a fair number of different bottles out there.  They put an early patent date of around 1895, and indicate the company charter was revoked in NY in 1905 for non-payment of taxes.  

 It's not a super valuable ink, maybe $25.  

 Nice find nonetheless.

 Jim G


----------



## bucky902 (Mar 4, 2013)

> Paul's Safety Bottle and Ink Company was out of Jersey City, NJ.


 When i googled Paul's Safety Bottle and Ink Company tha only ones that come up are from NY not NJ like this one on etsy.com

 http://www.etsy.com/listing/105910515/c1890s-pauls-safety-bottle-ink-co-ny

 Yes i knew this is a ink still has some in it but it is embossed- Paul's ink & mucilage

 never hear of the Faulkner is that a collectors book ?


----------



## bucky902 (Mar 4, 2013)

Safety Bottle & Ink Co, Jersey City, NY, 1897 billhead advertising Paul's Inks & Mucilage and the Automatic Non-Spillable Safety Bottle


 http://www.officemuseum.com/IMagesWWW/1897_Pauls_Ink_billhead.jpg


----------



## saratogadriver (Mar 5, 2013)

Ed and Lucy Faulkner's page, showing the second edition of their book for sale:

 http://home.comcast.net/~edandlucy1/For_Sale.html

 It does not have as extensive a catalog of different bottles as Covill's book, but it has nice research on different manufacturers.   Paul's for example was NY and NJ, but the main facility it sounds like was in NJ...

 Jim G


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 5, 2013)

> Yes i knew this is a ink still has some in it but it is embossed- Paul's ink & mucilage


 
 Hey Steven,

 It's an advertising bottle, like this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ink and mucilage were often produced by the same company. Kinda hand in glove, you know...


----------

